# Would this combo be good for a 30 gallon tank?



## GouramiChickaChicka143 (Dec 1, 2007)

My tank is a 30 gallon long (30.3L x 18.6H x 12.5W). All of those measurements are in inches. I'm getting the fish during Christmas break and I'm getting the supplies for Christmas. I wanted to make the tank "even" (fish for top, bottom, and middle), so I'm trying to decide on one of these groups I fish I've choosen (all of them include tiger barbs):

*6 Tiger Barbs (Middle)
-3 Dwarf Gouramis (2F 1M) (Top-Middle)
-1 Red-Tailed Shark (Middle-Bottom)

**I can't switch to Rainbow Sharks because the Petsmart I'm closest to doesn't have them. :roll: and I know RTS should only be 1 per tank

*6 Tiger Barbs (Middle)
-3 Honey Gouramis (2F 1M) (Top-Middle)
-6 Cherry Barbs (Middle-Bottom)

**All these suggestions goes with what fish my LFS has.

*6 Tiger Barbs (Middle)
-6 Black Widow Tetras (Top-Middle)
-6 Green Tiger Barbs (Middle-Bottom)]

Any other suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd replace the tiger barbs with pentazonas if you want the gouramis. Without the gouramis though, the rest are fine.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

how about some apistogrammas? I dont know a whole lot about them but I know most pet stores can get them in for you if you ask


----------

